# does anyone use a retractable leash for beach walks or hiking?



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

I went to the beach with Brody yesterday and I had the long line on him so he could wander around but it just got so disgusting being dragged in the sand and water. And he kept getting tangled in it. I was wondering what opinions you guys have on retractable leashes? Would you recommend using one for hiking or at the beach? Thanks


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't like them IF I am going to be in a place where there are other dogs, lots of 'stuff' going on,,they just aren't safe nor secure enough..

IF however, it's a quiet area, I have used one for potty breaks or whatever..


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i trained my dog so he can off leash
most of the time.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I hate them! Never owned one, can't imagine that I ever will. My dogs are either on a regular (usually 6 ft) leash or they're off leash. 

I realize there are ways they could be used responsibly, but I see retractible leashes used in such wrong ways SO often - walking down the street in a business district (don't those people realize that their little dog is in the middle of a driveway 10 or 15 feet ahead of them and that cars going in and out may not see it?!?!?) or even just in a residential area (don't those people realize that if their dog decided to veer to the side instead of walking way ahead of them on the sidewalk it would be in the middle of the street?!?!?), or at off leash parks (retractible leash has gotten wrapped around a bush and the owner has to stop and untangle it, dog has almost garroted another dog running by, excess is laying on the ground and another dog stepped in the middle and it was wrapped around it's leg, etc.) that it's hard to be a fan of them in general. I'd rather use a long line at the park if I need one, and when I have used one I make sure that no dogs are nearby and no humans are going to get it wrapped around their legs if the dog takes off.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

You can make a safety strap for a retractable by taking two snap together collars - one goes through the handle of the leash, the other collar slips to the first, making a figure 8. One hand goes through the 2nd collar and then you hold onto the handle of the retractable. If the dog suddenly jerks the retractable out of your hand, the collar keeps it on your wrist.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Very much dislike them. Made the mistake of using retractable leash years ago..got whiplash from the dog taking off and not really knowing when the leash ended. She never really learned not to take off running when we had the flexi on. Then, a raccoon ran in front of her once , she jerked it from my hand, it flew up in the air and dented my husbands car. Thank god, the handle didnt hit the dog or one of my kids! It really could have killed someone!

That was it..the flexi went in the trash..never again. I will take a dirty wet leash anytime!


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I don't like them IF I am going to be in a place where there are other dogs, lots of 'stuff' going on,,they just aren't safe nor secure enough..
> 
> IF however, it's a quiet area, I have used one for potty breaks or whatever..


What about them is unsafe? Is it that the dog has too much freedom?


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

*Flexi-leads*

If you mistakenly grab the cord when the dog takes off, you'll get a nasty set of cuts on your fingers.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a flexi and love it. :shrug: If I use it in busy areas, it's kept VERY short. I hate having to roll up extra lead in my hand with 6 and even 4 foot leashes. And traffic leashes can't be used on my small dogs and when I had Chance, I couldn't give him extra lead when appropriate if I used a traffic leash. Flexi has always worked perfect for that reason. They can have a very short leash when we're in areas with people/car traffic and give a little extra leash when we're somewhere I can "let them go" but they still need to be on a leash.

Zoey has never been reliable off leash and a flexi works out perfect for her. (She has a GREAT recall ON leash, just not off) Yes, I've tried to train her but she doesn't get it. She had VERY little training in her younger days and she was often hit when she returned if my mom needed to get her in the house quickly and she didn't come the first time. (She had no clue this wasn't the right way to train a dog) Now as an old dog, it's been impossible to get her running out of her. She'll eventually come back, but she doesn't "stay" with me like Chance did and Eevee is learning to do. She would have NO freedom when I take the other dogs out off leash if I didn't use a flexi.

I do agree, they're often abused. Mostly by small dog owners, which I happen to be as well so I already am "looked down on" by many larger dog owners despite the fact my dogs ARE trained to walk properly on a leash in a heel and aren't yappy. But I don't feel that just because I use one, I'm automatically a bad owner who lets my "ankle biters" run at the end of it pulling me down the street, getting people, animals or objects tangled into the leash, ect. Even Chance had to behave and stay with me when the time required him to be close to me on one.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

FTR, I'd never put a flexi on an untrained dog. If the dog is reactive to anything (ie. trying to take off after squirrels and things regardless of being on a leash), pulls or can't heel then a flexi IS dangerous. But on a well trained, non reactive dog, I have no problem with them.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I have always used a Flexi leash. The are so great and 'flexible' (go figure). You can make them any length you want. They are also a great way to train your dog for off leash. Your dog gets used to being no more than 17 (or whatever) feet from you. It worked great for me for this and previous dog.
It takes a little bit of anticipation and paying attention to what's going on around you.
But if you have the intelligence and foresight to handle that then it's a piece of cake.
A six foot leash or any other fixed-length leash is just a pain in the butt. Either it is too short or the dog is tripping over it or you are manually reeling it in.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I've used them in the past, but hate them. This is probably due to the idiots that use them and allow dogs to get all twisted or run around willy nilly because they're allowed out too far. Those suckers can hurt your hands badly and I can only imagine what it feels like for my dog to have that stupid thing wrapped around his leg or whatever. 

There's someone in my family that uses that **** thing on their dog -- the dog constantly gets wrapped around things and they yell at the dog!!!  for it!?! Really ticks me off. I mean, DUH! You allow your dog too much leash, it wraps, and you're going to be mad at the dog?! Really? Ugh!!!!!!!

They were letting the dog on the flexi attempt to play with Bailey and I had to put a stop to it. Poor Bails was getting that flexi wrapped around him and I know it had to hurt. Even though they're family, I had to tell them in no uncertain terms, the dogs cannot play when yours is on a flexi.

Once a dog is trained well, I can see a flexi being used. But not until then!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I very much dislike Flexi leads and do not own any.

If using a long line is working well for you except for it getting dirty and yucky from sand and water, would you possibly consider a long line made from a "smart" material that doesn't suck up the water and yuck? They make some really nice ones that are so easy to keep clean, just hose them off or rinse them in water and they're good as new. Ray Allen sells some labeled ASAT (all season, all terrain) ones that are very nice. I used to have a 10 ft one (not sure what happened to it) and liked it a lot.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't like them. I bought one for indoor training at petsmart while working on the stay command. I would never walk her on one.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

unsafe parts,,,they can SNAP really easy if your dog decides to take off at a full out run,,,they can also give one a really BAD burn should you decide to reactively GRAB the line and the dog is taking off..

YOu can't reel them in faster than a leash IF you have to in a situation where you need to reel the dog in fast.

Good things, more length of movement for the dog..and don't get as dirty as a long line or leash if they are dragging it..

I have reactively grabbed that line, while walking someones dog who decided to take off towards another dog that I didn't see coming,,let me tell you, the burn I got was excruciating


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I've never used one and I know of very few people that will suggest them for any large breed dog.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I occasionally use one, but I wouldn't use it at the beach. The wet sand gets stuck on the line and when you retract it the sand gets caught inside and will stop retracting.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Personally I do not like those flexi leads. I've seen too many people not pay attention to what their dog is doing and allow them too much freedom. 
When I go to the beach I use my long line. Years ago I started clipping two 4' leads together when I was taking my dog out with my horse. I like having a shorter lead but sometimes 4' is too short.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Have two in pckge, never took them out. To me they are crutch for human laziness.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't like them, but I have used one for training and hiking when she was a puppy. Stays in my training bin now, never used. 

I would fasten a short leash around the handle as a safety measure in case i couldn't hold on to it. Find them uncomfortable. 

I don't understand why the line is always black. It makes it so hard for others to see. 

I was in Rens Pet Depot not too long ago and came around the corner and tripped on a retractable leash as the dog darted out of the product ile into the main walkway. 

Sure they have a use like taking your dog out for a potty break but a a general everyday leash, I can't stand them. They are unsafe for everyone.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

cliffson1 said:


> Have two in pckge, never took them out. To me they are crutch for human laziness.


I guess that makes me lazy with a flexi crutch.
oh well
I will go stand in the corner and hang my head in shame.
__________________


----------



## Bodo (Oct 14, 2011)

I have always hated the flexi leads due to owner irresponsibility. I always said I would never buy one. I ended up buying one, however, for Bodo to use while he is a puppy (I use it responsibly.. if on a sidewalk by a street or around people or objects for him to wrap around, it's locked at short distance) If I am going to go somewhere more open I will put a long line on him and sometimes bring one along with the flexi.

It's nice for potty breaks and quiet non-busy areas/walks. I will discontinue it's use when he is bigger, however.

I was walking my parents pomeranian who does not like other dogs and someone with another small fluff dog just let the flexi lead go when she saw us and their little dog wrapped around both of us and luckily I stopped Loco (the pom) from biting him and got us unwrapped and just got away from them.


----------



## Judahsmom (Mar 2, 2011)

*Equipment - retractable leash*

I have very specific uses for using the retractable leash and have trained Judah on it...which I think is a large issue for people who just use them and expect it work majically...it doesn't...you still have to be in charge and know your dog. Before getting to the end of the leash, I taught Judah to come back to me. He does that automatically now. He actually does that at any length not just when fully extended. I choose where he gets to have it fully extended and when it needs to be shortened. It works well if I can't get him out to run and he only had walks with the 6' leash. It's not as good as him being able to run free on trails but it helps. I think there's a place for them but it does require the handler to discipline their dog if they want them to be effective and not dangerous.


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

So I guess a retractable isn't a great alternative to a long line. I would love to have Brody off leash but I just don't trust him to not bolt after squirrels. I've been using the long line- I have a 20 ft- but with the tangling it's just a confusing mess most of the time. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

JakodaCD OA said:


> YOu can't reel them in faster than a leash IF you have to in a situation where you need to reel the dog in fast.


I always wondered about that, but since I've never used one I wasn't sure. It seems like it would take a certain amount of coordination and practice to be able to reel the dog in quickly at all, just by looking at them and knowing how they work. 

I have a thick, heavy Leerburg leash that I love. It softened up quickly with regular use so it's very flexible. I don't scrunch up the slack in my hand, I just put the loop around my wrist and then hold the leash at whatever point I want depending on how much slack I need at the time. If I need two hands for something (picking up poop!) I can drop the section of leash I'm holding and the loop is still secured around my wrist. It seems like holding onto that big plastic thing would be awkward, but maybe you get used to it.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

JakodaCD OA said:


> unsafe parts,,,they can SNAP really easy if your dog decides to take off at a full out run


I'm curious if you have had this happen, or even seen this happen to someone else? I have a flexi-lead (brand name) and I love it. I cannot imagine it actually snapping based on the tensile strength of most any nylon webbing and the unit itself is built like a tank. Perhaps the clasp may get pulled out or something- but I would be shocked if the nylon itself is actually snapping...

My perspective is that if you don't have a very strong recall- you have no business using a flexi-lead. I might make an exception if there is nobody around, but the truth is that there is always _something_ around that is reinforcing for the dog, e.g., a squirrel, deer, road, bike, car, etc... For me, I'd not likely use a flexi-lead if I didn't trust my dog would come back to me off leash when called. I also regularly test recalls while using a flexi-lead (but that's just normal training).

I've also found them tremendously useful if you have a dog who is a bit leash shy when peeing/pooping- specifically at a trial. If the dog isn't allowed off lead but won't pee/poop while on a six foot lead, a flexi can be a life saver. Granted- a flexi-lead is not usually allowed at such events, but I'd rather have my dog outside on a flexi, segragated from all other dogs, and actually do its thing then to have a dog that won't go outside on a short lead and craps in the ring... no thanks!

I think there are a ton of great uses for a flexi and am usually shocked at how many people dislike them. By the way- to all of you who think it's too easy to get jerked out of your hand- how do you justify that a loop in a normal six foot lead is any different? It's still just a loop... Training a leave it, 'it's yer choice', and recall will eliminate the jerking to begin with.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I detest Flexi-leads, for the same reasons as everyone else: people don't know how to use them properly. Ever had a dog run behind you and give you a Flexi-burn across the back of the knee? OUCH. 

The only thing I like them for is potty breaks in an unsecured area, or possibly tracking.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I use flexis for very specific things and never in public. I've used them for hiking when it's just me and the dogs and I didn't fully trust them off leash. I use them for pottying in the front yard (not fenced) when the back yard is a rainy, muddy mess. I've also used them for walks in the heavy snow when I want to give freedom but not let them off leash. 

Just like any tool, there are lots of idiots using them that ruin it for the rest of us that use them properly.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Here's an interesting take on retractable leashes.... anyone seen these? It's called a "Supercollar".


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> I use flexis for very specific things and never in public. I've used them for hiking when it's just me and the dogs and I didn't fully trust them off leash. I use them for pottying in the front yard (not fenced) when the back yard is a rainy, muddy mess. I've also used them for walks in the heavy snow when I want to give freedom but not let them off leash.
> 
> Just like any tool, there are lots of idiots using them that ruin it for the rest of us that use them properly.


I don't refrain from using a tool just because there are idiots that don't know how to use it. It doesn't ruin it for me if they are idiots, it ruins it for them.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow- never seen a retractable leash like that! Now I would be concerned about the steel cables getting caught in stuff, not to mention getting twisted around themselves. If the dog goes out and does a 180- instant twist. No thanks!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

wildo said:


> Wow- never seen a retractable leash like that! Now I would be concerned about the steel cables getting caught in stuff, not to mention getting twisted around themselves. If the dog goes out and does a 180- instant twist. No thanks!


Yeah, that was my thought, too... I'm not sure how long those cables are. But it could be a handy tool for getting quick control when your dog is off-leash, as long as the cables are fairly short. I would use it like a tab.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Freestep said:


> I would use it like a tab.


Ah yes- agreed.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Yikes! If the idiots can't handle a single retractable line, how hard would 2 lines be?!
It reminds me of the lines used to fly model airplanes.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

wildo said:


> I'm curious if you have had this happen, or even seen this happen to someone else? I have a flexi-lead (brand name) and I love it. I cannot imagine it actually snapping based on the tensile strength of most any nylon webbing and the unit itself is built like a tank. Perhaps the clasp may get pulled out or something- but I would be shocked if the nylon itself is actually snapping...


 
I have actually had the lovely joy if it happening in front of me TWICE - two different dogs, too. And both times, the coord snapped. Both of the leashes weren't overly-used or old, but had still been used a bit. Just as a normal lead or flexi-lead is used. They were both brand name, too. The first one was an overly friendly pittie that lunged at me and my cat in a carrier on the way into the veterinarian's office. Luckily the dog was friendly and I was able to lift the carrier up high enough so the cat didn't freak out - but to have a young, playful, rambunctious dog suddenly loose in a busy parking lot is a scary thing.

The second time it happened I was walking my Chihuahua at the lakefront, and someone with a little mixed breed, terrier-type of dog (not something you'd think 'brute strength' when you see it) pulled a little bit on the lead and as the owner pulled back with the dog pulling forward, it also snapped in the middle of the coord/lead and the dog went flying because of the force. It took them almost fifteen minutes to get the dog to come back to them because it spooked so much from the coord snapping and sending it flying.

I'm just not a huge fan of them because of the breaking that I've seen, and because of the flexi-leash burn I've gotten. I don't like that a vast majority of the people I see using them don't use them correctly, and I've almost hit a dog that ran around the corner in front of my car on one. I of course slammed on brakes the second I saw him, and the owner just toddles around the corner like it's nothing, then freaks out on me when his dog is in front of my car. Made me so angry. 

But just because these people anger me isn't the reason I refuse to use them. I've just heard too many horror stories about it with even well-trained dogs getting somehow tangled around each other, knotted around humans, and being hit by cars because a mechanism in the leash itself breaks loose and nobody realizes it before it's too late. Just not my favorite tool. I don't use choke chains, either, because of various reasons.

That's not to say that my view is right, though, as I know plenty of people that use flexi-leads and use them correctly. I don't think any worse of people with well-trained dogs and an understanding of using these leashes properly. I just don't personally use them. I like my leather and nylon leads 

When I want to do things at a distance with my dog but want to keep the leash on, I use the nylon 30ft leash that I purchased. It does great for distance work, and if Alex ever decides to potty in public and wants that little bit of distance, I can just give her some leash. The longer leash gives her the freedom of distance, but it still makes me feel safer and feel I have more control over it and her.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Alexandria610 said:


> I have actually had the lovely joy if it happening in front of me TWICE - two different dogs, too. And both times, the coord snapped.


Wow- well I admit I am shocked to hear this.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

wildo said:


> Wow- well I admit I am shocked to hear this.


 
Tell me about it! I was really surprised when it happened, and even more surprised when it happened a second time. I had considered it for my smaller dog, even after the first one snapped, thinking it was a freak accident. But seeing it a second time, snapping in pretty much the same area of the leash, I banned them in my mind.

I used to think they could only break in the mechanics, but had never really seen that happen - mostly just see them jerked out of people's hands, but not breaking. But yeah. After those times of seeing it, I will believe just about anything.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Yes I've had them 'snap', but mostly it was using a cheap one on a young dog that bolted..

I think they can have their place, like when my female gsd many moons ago, would NOT go potty off property on a leash,,she was a dog I 'trusted' not to go bonkers on a flexi, 

I never use one in a public place, dog shows, congested areas,,and I wont use one with Masi,,she is just to darn strong and frankly the flexi's just don't work for me when you've got any kind of really strong dog..

I like my biothane long lines, leads, I've got 3, one six footer, one ten footer and a longline...the longline I use when I'm doing my 'fun' tracking just for some control, but most times, when I'm out hiking/beaching it, Masi isn't even on leash, ....


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh... I have a biothane slip lead that I like ok. They make biothane long lines?? I'll have to look that up!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh yeah, all kinds of fun colors to, I just like my basic black)


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I have had my flexi leash for several years, both with my last dog and current one (same leash). The only experience I have had with a breaking leash is when an idiot with a dog aggressive GSD had his leather leash snap and come after me and my dog. I had my dog on the flexi leash at close quarters fully under control while I was dancing around keeping that $%^&)( long haired GSD from attacking.


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

PaddyD said:


> I guess that makes me lazy with a flexi crutch.
> oh well
> I will go stand in the corner and hang my head in shame.
> __________________


Paddy, got room in the corner for the Air Force? Guess all we need is a soldier and sailor and we have them all included.

I've used the comfort flexi with both dogs and never had a problem. Heidi bit through two of them when she got bored of listenting to me talk to neighbors, but they never failed mechanically. Heidi was strong as can be. Heidi has this quaint little habit of biting the leash and backing away from me after about five minutes of conversation. 

Bottomline is that I can still lock it at two feet when I want and she gets the idea. But for the vast majority of the time, she walks a few feet in front of me and I let her sniff around as long as it's not in the neighbor's yard. 

Heidi listened very well and would actually stop and look at me when she wanted to cross the street. However, she was very dominant and would not take crap from other dogs so the flexi was the best solution. Abby is much less dominant and mostly ignores other dogs but does seem to have a strong interest in rabbits so the leash allows her space to enjoy the walk and gives me enough control to ensure her safety. YMMV...


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Todd said:


> Paddy, got room in the corner for the Air Force? Guess all we need is a soldier and sailor and we have them all included.
> 
> I've used the comfort flexi with both dogs and never had a problem. Heidi bit through two of them when she got bored of listenting to me talk to neighbors, but they never failed mechanically. Heidi was strong as can be. Heidi has this quaint little habit of biting the leash and backing away from me after about five minutes of conversation.
> 
> ...


All services (and fellow idiots) welcome.
Thought you were talking about My Abby for a minute because she is like yours.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

wildo said:


> Oh... I have a biothane slip lead that I like ok. They make biothane long lines?? I'll have to look that up!


Oh, yes they do! I had mine custom made to the length I wanted from here: Before you order...

Mine are bright yellow - easy to see under most conditions and hard to lose. He'll make whatever you want, and really fast too. I sent him an email about what I wanted on a Monday, he got right back to me with a price, I confirmed that I was ready to order them, and I got an email the next day saying that they were done and ready to ship. Two days later, Thursday of that same week, I got them. 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I ordered my biothane line from the same place as Deb and love it. I got thr bright orange. Excellent service! He did not even want to to pay until I got the leash!


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh this is funny. I was just discussing this with my husband. He loves the retractable leash. I am not a fan. He does not under stand why I don't like it. I used it today to take Cookie to the park with my daughter. It's annoying because you can not reel the dog in like you can with a normal lead. Also I don't like the little handles. I like a loop on my lead better then a hard handle. I like to hold my lead with 2 hands when I can.

I like Extra long leads for outdoor hikes and teaching recall. The retractable leash can also encourage pulling. The dog feel that little resistance the retractable leash has and pull against it. They get rewarded for pulling because they got to go farther. I noticed after my husband used the retractable leash for 2 weeks my pup now pulls a lot more on leash. Pulling was never s problem till now. 

The long lead is the way to go. Once you get use to it reeling in the lead is second nature. Reeling in the long lead is like fly fishing kind of. Personally off leash hikes are the best thing in the world for you and your dog. Teach your dog a strong recall and you will not need a long leash. When my dog goes after a little animals I call her and she comes back not big deal as long as you are not near a road.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Here's an interesting take on retractable leashes.... anyone seen these? It's called a "Supercollar".


I have seen this. It's not long enough for a good walk. It's only like 2.5 feet long. It's more to get control of your dog when you don't have a leash in hand. I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have used a retractable leash sometimes in certain situations but not with an untrained dog or when around other dogs/people in a crowded situation.

Sorry if someone already mentioned this but I would NOT recommend using a retractable leash at the beach! I made the mistake of doing that once with a Flexi with my first dog and the inside of the casing got all gummed up with sand and it no longer retracted properly. I had to take it apart, clean it out and put it back together. It did work ok after I cleaned it though.

I would also be very leery of using a long line if the dog is swimming, as it can get tangled around their legs. Although I have done this once with a boating line (floating) attached to a harness so the line was at the dog's back rather than dangling down. It was with my deaf dog, we were on vacation staying at a cottage on a small lake and the dogs wanted to swim but I was not comfortable letting him off leash because of him being deaf.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Oh, yes they do! I had mine custom made to the length I wanted from here: Before you order...
> 
> Mine are bright yellow - easy to see under most conditions and hard to lose. He'll make whatever you want, and really fast too. I sent him an email about what I wanted on a Monday, he got right back to me with a price, I confirmed that I was ready to order them, and I got an email the next day saying that they were done and ready to ship. Two days later, Thursday of that same week, I got them.


[/QUOTE]

Your leash looks amazing! And I love that it's easy to sanitize, perfect for germaphobes like me. What length would you recommend ordering for a regular long line for playing? Is 6 feet the general length for walking leashes?


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

ok, I use a flexi-leash now I'll admit.

To be honest, I never owned one and thought they were a bad bad idea - conjure up all sorts of images of little whiney nippy dogs running to the end of the leash until their necks snap backwards lol

But, when I had problems with the dumbbell retrieve for schutzhund (pouncing on the dumbbell) the trainer recommended a flexi so that I can correct pouncing and keep him on leash at a distance. Now I use it alot for walking etc.

With that said, a disclaimer: my dog doesn't really need a leash to be honest. But I'll always use one becuase there are too many distractions around and it's unsafe to have him off-leash all the time. However, he doesn't pull on the flexi, walks by my side, and is under my control at all times. I wouldn't recommend using one unless your dog is exceptionally well behaved and trustworthy on walks.

Another thing to think about: you're holding the leash and your dog gets scared and tries to run (for whatever reason). what will happen if the leash goes flying out of your hand? It retracts - quickly. Flying towards the dog and scaring him even more... that's when he ends up running into the street... 

So, just be careful when using one that's all


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

marshies said:


> Your leash looks amazing! And I love that it's easy to sanitize, perfect for germaphobes like me. What length would you recommend ordering for a regular long line for playing? Is 6 feet the general length for walking leashes?


This one is 15 feet, probably the longest I'd want for training if there are going to be other dogs and people around. I don't use it for walking, my dogs are either at my side on a 6 ft leash, or they're off leash. You don't want to get this wrapped around your leg any more than you do a flexi - you'll have a nasty welt! 

Mine is heavy weight, light weight would have been fine, and I think I've got the 5/8" version. The guy I ordered from makes them custom, in any weight, thickness, and color you want, and you choose the length, the clasp, and whether or not you want a loop on the end. I wanted a bright color so I could easily see it on the ground.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I have never understood why someone with a large, strong, dog would use one if they could not control the dog. The weimeraner (sp?) that attacked Scarlett actually broke the extend-a-lead to get at her. I was furious with the owner. Dang if she did not go get anothr stupid extenda lead. 

We have one and have never used it with Scarlett. Paige was horrible on the thing too. I prefer the control I have with a 6' lead. Scarlett is never off lead unless we are in the "pen" (HUGE fenced soccer field at the high school). There are few places I feel safe enough to let her off lead, and even fewer where it is legal around here.

No, not a fan of extend-a-leads at all for larger, stronger dogs.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

They are actually being banned at alot of AKC shows because it seems that the person on the other end is letting the dogs go out and are not paying attention and causing fights and such. I used to use them with my small dogs, but will not use them with big dogs. I have seen what happens when a dog pulls one out of the owners hand and the dog takes off and this "thing" is making noise and chasing the now scared dog.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> This one is 15 feet, probably the longest I'd want for training if there are going to be other dogs and people around. I don't use it for walking, my dogs are either at my side on a 6 ft leash, or they're off leash. You don't want to get this wrapped around your leg any more than you do a flexi - you'll have a nasty welt!
> 
> Mine is heavy weight, light weight would have been fine, and I think I've got the 5/8" version. The guy I ordered from makes them custom, in any weight, thickness, and color you want, and you choose the length, the clasp, and whether or not you want a loop on the end. I wanted a bright color so I could easily see it on the ground.


Thank you so much! I emailed him yesterday after seeing your leash.

Just to clarify, you only have biothane for longline, but don't use it for your every day walking leash? Do you not recommend it? If so, why? What do you use for your daily walking leash? A nylon/leather one?

Thanks again!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I just happened to already have nice leather leashes that I love, and no need to replace them, so that's what I continue to use. I got the biothane long lines last year, specifically for training purposes. I think biothane would be perfectly okay for a regular leash, they wash easily and are nice and flexible.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

ayoitzrimz said:


> ok, I use a flexi-leash now I'll admit.
> 
> Another thing to think about: you're holding the leash and your dog gets scared and tries to run (for whatever reason). what will happen if the leash goes flying out of your hand? It retracts - quickly. Flying towards the dog and scaring him even more... that's when he ends up running into the street...
> 
> So, just be careful when using one that's all


On the VERY rare occasion that the leash goes flying out of my hand, Abby freezes and doesn't move. This is not a good admission on my part but it is true. There is no excuse for dropping the leash, whether it is a flexi or 'normal'.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a really nice biothane custom leash. It has a snap in the handle and 2 rings along it so I can wear it over my shoulder or around my waist.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> I have a really nice biothane custom leash. It has a snap in the handle and 2 rings along it so I can wear it over my shoulder or around my waist.


If you don't mind sharing, where did you get it custom made?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It's from here:
Welcome to Facebook - ATB&B

I ordered the 5/8" size IIRC. I told them the distance I wanted the O-rings from the handle so that it would fit me as a shoulder and waist leash. The one I got is similar to this:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...64182524.33359.146288622095785&type=3&theater


----------



## HannahK (Oct 5, 2011)

I had a flexi once upon time for my basset/corgi mix. At that time we lived in the country and our road was rarely used (2-4 cars a day). I loved using it for him when we went for our walks but whenever we went out in public I used a 6ft nylon. Now that I have a Shepherd I use a 6ft leather leash. I love them so much and the one I got softened so fast!! I think in certain situations they can be an ok tool if your dog is trained correctly and the human knows how to use the leash. I would never dream of using one on my Emma. But that is just my take on it.


----------

